# Выбор баяна.



## dimzone (18 Авг 2018)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, хватит ли для обучения баяна 40/60. Учиться будем по самоучителю Агафонова. Больше беспокоит левая рука. 60 кнопок хватит на аккомпанемент и исполнение произведений в пределах ДМШ?
Заранее спасибо за советы!))


----------



## sgoryachih (18 Авг 2018)

dimzone писал:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, хватит ли для обучения баяна 40/60. Учиться будем по самоучителю Агафонова. Больше беспокоит левая рука. 60 кнопок хватит на аккомпанемент и исполнение произведений в пределах ДМШ?
> Заранее спасибо за советы!))
> 
> Данный диапазон достаточен лишь для начального этапа освоения инструмента. Далее желательно, чтобы было не менее 100.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Авг 2018)

dimzone писал:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, хватит ли для обучения баяна 40/60.


Стесняюсь спросить: кого будем учить?

Если щупленького ребёнка, то 60 басов коррелируют с апологизацией подходящести веса и размера инструмента.  Что б дитя не надорвалося. 60-это минимум, с которого переход на 96 и далее не требует переосмысления звукоизвлечения в басах.  Все остальные (подростки и взрослые) при 60 басах получат горбатость и проблемы с локтями)). Шучу. Но ничего хорошего не получат точно.


----------



## dimzone (18 Авг 2018)

Kuzalogly () писал:dimzone писал:Подскажите, пожалуйста, хватит ли для обучения баяна 40/60.Стесняюсь спросить: кого будем учить?

Если щупленького ребёнка, то 60 басов коррелируют с апологизацией подходящести веса и размера инструмента.  Что б дитя не надорвалося. 60-это минимум, с которого переход на 96 и далее не требует переосмысления звукоизвлечения в басах.  Все остальные (подростки и взрослые) при 60 басах получат горбатость и проблемы с локтями)). Шучу. Но ничего хорошего не получат точно.

Спасибо. ) А играть то можно несложное? Вообще себе хотел. Чтобы возить легко можно было. Инструмент нужен для несложного аккомпанемент, для исполнения песен в основном.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Авг 2018)

Несложное- можно. В основном стОя, с отпущенными ремнями.  Но тут такое дело: этот размер у взрослого человека приводит к страданиям либо в спине, либо в локтях, либо и там и там. А сидя взрослый на 40/60 будет постоянно думать, сорри:   "Что-то мне как-то фигово сидится))..". Стопка книг под левую ногу, согнутая шея, ну и вообще...


----------



## dimzone (18 Авг 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Несложное- можно. В основном стОя, с отпущенными ремнями.  Но тут такое дело: этот размер у взрослого человека приводит к страданиям либо в спине, либо в локтях, либо и там и там. А сидя взрослый на 40/60 будет постоянно думать, сорри:   "Что-то мне как-то фигово сидится))..". Стопка книг под левую ногу, согнутая шея, ну и вообще...


Спасибо. Понимаю что удобство это индивидуально. Меня больше волновало именно 60 клавиш при аккомпанементе. ))


----------



## vyachek (19 Авг 2018)

Kuzalogly (18.08.2018, 12:48) писал:


> А сидя взрослый на 40/60 будет постоянно думать, сорри:   "Что-то мне как-то фигово сидится))..". Стопка книг под левую ногу, согнутая шея, ну и вообще...


А как же тогда мучаются гармонисты? Там вообще 25х25.
У меня есть один баян с диапазоном 37х60. Для простенького аккомпанемента вполне хватает. Можно даже транспонировать на терцию выше-ниже. А удобство - это сильно зависит от марки-модели баяна. Сергей Войтенко часто играет на mengascini с таким диапазоном. Вряд ли он ощущает дискомфорт.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2018)

Отвечаю, как мы мучаемся.  Гармонь лёгкая и низкая, она всегда на весу.  И стОя, и сидя.  Гармонист садится не для того, чтоб не помереть под весом инструмента, а просто переводит тело в режим комфорта. У баяниста и аккордеониста сидя- это целая архитектура позы. Локти, колени, углы.    Примеры с мини-баянами не академичны. Это не баяны.


----------



## MAN (20 Авг 2018)

Kuzalogly (20.08.2018, 15:23) писал:


> Гармонь лёгкая и низкая, она всегда на весу.  И стОя, и сидя.


Неправда. В положении сидя гармонь обычно ставится мехом на левое бедро так же, как и баян. Хотя бывают конечно всякие отклонения, ради визуального эффекта её и за голову можно закинуть. И кстати, не все гармони такие уж лёгонькие. Четырёхголосная хромка на латунных цельных планках довольно-таки увесиста.
В качестве примера привёл видео с Александром Ланиным специально потому, что игре на гармони он учился изначально у народных музыкантов, а не после музыкальной школы по классу баяна её осваивал.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2018)

Посмотрел.  У него вообще один ремень)).  Есть и такие исполнители. Приезжал к мне дед старой школы.  Взял одну мою гармошку, закинул оба ремня на одно плечо. Мне, говорит, так привычнее...


----------



## MAN (20 Авг 2018)

Так гармонь вообще довольно старый инструмент, а вот школы игры на ней как таковой до недавнего времени вовсе не существовало. В отличие от баяна. С другой стороны, прежде и на баяне с одним ремнём играли, да ещё как! Юрий Казаков например.


----------



## vyachek (20 Авг 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUb6rcwHJFQ&amp;pbjreload=10
Здесь Дербенко на гармони. Посадка чисто баянная. И техника игры тоже. Поэтому легко или тяжело играть на легком инструменте - дело индивидуальное. Мне кажется, что сидя устаешь одинаково, но если по несколько часов стоя, то лучше выбрать баян полегче.


----------



## guran (21 Авг 2018)

Если позволите - вернусь к теме. Для обучения , подойдёт (особенно в качестве тренажёра по скачкам в левой , в тональностях со многими бемолями-диезами). А на счёт удобства - тут , кому-что...


----------

